# Ecm



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been listening to jazz for many years and only recently turned to classical music. In jazz, ECM is one of the leading and important labels, and I always watch it closely for new releases. ECM has also the "New Series" devoted to classical music. I was wondering if there are any classical ECM albums that can be considered as essential recordings of classical music?

I look forward to your suggestions.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, I'll kick off with Keith Jarrett playing Bach, and Shostakovich.
Not "essential" maybe, but interesting.









ECM did a lot to promote Arvo Part, and there are a number of albums of his music on the label which are pretty good.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Isn't it ECM that released the earlier of the two versions of Afanassiev performing Schubert's D.960? If so, it's an important (one can survive without it) recording. My guess is that there are no essential recordings.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

*@msvadi* Regarding classical in general. There are many good labels but I would suggest that you invest in "The penguin guide guide to Compact Discs" this is a Bible for serious collectors of *classical* music" The last one I had was in 1996 so it may have another name now but you can do a search, good luck.


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

I have it, thanks 



Jeremy Marchant said:


> Well, I'll kick off with Keith Jarrett playing Bach, and Shostakovich.
> Not "essential" maybe, but interesting.
> 
> View attachment 5685
> ...


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Is this it http://goo.gl/AaGMD ?



Hilltroll72 said:


> Isn't it ECM that released the earlier of the two versions of Afanassiev performing Schubert's D.960? If so, it's an important (one can survive without it) recording. My guess is that there are no essential recordings.


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look for it.



Andante said:


> *@msvadi* Regarding classical in general. There are many good labels but I would suggest that you invest in "The penguin guide guide to Compact Discs" this is a Bible for serious collectors of *classical* music" The last one I had was in 1996 so it may have another name now but you can do a search, good luck.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

"Essential" is a big word, but I think Herbert Henck's recording of Federico Mompou's Musica Callada is outstanding.


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Agreed. Outstanding is good enough.



Manxfeeder said:


> "Essential" is a big word, but I think Herbert Henck's recording of Federico Mompou's Musica Callada is outstanding.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

msvadi said:


> Is this it http://goo.gl/AaGMD ?


That's it. The slowest slow movement I know - that doesn't collapse. If you can stay with it, the interpretation is _very_ effective.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you want

Officium by Jan Garbarek and Hilliard Ensemble (1994), Garbarek playing improvised Saxophone solos in combination with the Hillier ensemble singing medieval music, then....

THE best recording of Steve Reich's 'Music for 18 musicians' by Reich and the Steve Reich Ensemble, then you have to go to ECM for that one.

The ECM recordings have been known for Manfred Eicher's knack for choosing a fine acoustic space appropriate to the repertoire being recorded, and fine 'realistic' engineering. The label's picks of contemporary repertoire have also ranged over much new music, most of a good deal of interest - whether 'essential, if just beginning a basic collection, well - if 'Music for 18' in that recording is essential (I recommend it) than, yes.

I'm anyway leery of buying any 'catalogue' suite of a company's 'top' recordings, or most large box sets.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Russian composer Valentin Silvestrov has two albums of his music on ECM that are worth checking out. As mentioned, Keith Jarrett's work on this label is also good (in both classical and jazz realms). I am overall not a fan of Arvo Part or other 'Holy Minimalists' like Giya Kancheli, but if you like that sort of thing, ECM has a lot of recent stuff, as Jeremy suggested as well.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't tried any of their classical discs, but I may spring for the Dutilleux piano CD. Right now I'm more interested in their jazz box set re-issue series.


----------



## Jimm (Jun 29, 2012)

One of my absolute favorite ECM productions is of Stockhausen's _Michaels Reise_. Amazing stuff indeed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Andras Schiff's series of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, particularly Op. 106-11 is very good.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Andras Schiff's series of Beethoven Piano Sonatas, particularly Op. 106-11 is very good.


His bark is better than his bite.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Schiff's cycle is uneven but I agree with Kontrapunctus, his late (as well as early) sonatas are superb. I find him least satisfactory in the "heroic" period.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

The Hilliard Ensemble's Lassus recording, with a beautiful Missa pro Defunctis and the Prophetiae Sibyllarum, a set of 12 motets with unusual chord progressions, basically the avant-garde music of the time.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Handel: Suites for Keyboard - Jarrett
LvB: Piano Sonatas Nos. 9 - 15, 19, 20, 22 - 26 - Schiff

I agree about Schiff's set being uneven, in performance and sound. Contrary to others, I preferred the above and culled the rest.

I also culled the Raskatov/Schnittke Symphony 9.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

V. I am surprised Schiff's #14 survived your culling. A terribly misjudged and barbarous interpretation and horribly miked creating a lot of distortion and feedback. It is on my short list of Worst Ever classical recordings. Schiff's take on that sonata is ridiculed in the book After the Golden Age.


----------

